# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع > منتدى وفيات القطيف >  >  الخطيب الحسيني الملا / عبد الرسول البصارة في ذمة الله " تاروت "

## زهرة الريف

﻿
*انا الله وانا اليه راجعون

قال الله تعالى :
*


*﴿ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ ﴾

*



*اليوم الجمعة 4 ربيع الأول 1433هـ /27 يناير 2012*
*انتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الملا / عبد الرسول البصارة* 

*انا الله وانا اليه راجعون 
بقلوب ملؤها الأسى والحزن نتقدم بأحر التعازي لجميع المؤمنين وعائلته خاصة .**﴿ يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي ﴾
**ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة وأعادها لموتى المؤمنين المؤمنات
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* *﴿ 1 ﴾
**الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ* *﴿ 2 ﴾ ال**رَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* *﴿ 3 ﴾ م**َالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿** 4 ﴾* *
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿** 5 ﴾ ا**هدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6 ﴾
**صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ* *﴿ 7 ﴾*
*
*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* *﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿** 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 ۞ الحمد للـﮧ رب العآلمين ۞ الرحمن الرحيم ۞ مآلك يوم الدين ۞ إيآك نعبدُ وإيآك نستعين ۞ إهدنا الصرآط المستقيم ۞ صرآط اللذين أنعمت عليهم غيرالمغضوب عليهم ولآ الضآلين ۞ 
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

*﴿ يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي ﴾
**ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة وأعادها لموتى المؤمنين المؤمنات
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* *﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿** 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------

